# Best Portable Texture Rig



## NCarlson (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I'm looking for a new texture machine and could use some input. Right now I have a graco 1250 and it does ok, but It does have it's negatives. I don't like the surging and sometimes it can be challenging to spray a controlled pattern. I'd like a machine that can spray extremely uniform so it looks like the same pattern over and over again. The kodiak has caught my eye but have never seen one in person. I usually spray a medium knockdown with wall and ceiling bag texture. Thanks


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a Kodiak. Great machine. Make sure you have enough air to make the texture you want. You won't believe how much better they are than the Graco. I've had four Gracos. The Kodiak is by far better.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can hold off for a bit, Rick, one of the posters here, is supposed to have some 'new generation' texture machines coming soon - http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/raptor/

There's a thread he started in the equipment section here about looking for help testing new tools. You'll see some pics there of some of the systems.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

The Kodiac is a killer orange peel rig! The best in my opinion.
BUT, my favorite texture rig is the SpeeFlow 6900.
It comes with gas AND electric motors, can run up to 4 paint guns at once, NEVER surges. Sprays orange peel with the attachment. And sprays beautifully.
Another great feature is the drop in feed tube.

Don't get sucked into the MKV, they jam ALL the time!


----------

